# libreoffice non salva in rete

## albocalbo

Salve,

Vorrei sbagliare ma temo di aver scovato un bug piuttosto serio in libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3

Provando a salvare "save as" su una condivisione sftp (precendetemente creata attraverso nautilus connetti al server) su un nuovo file appare appare la scrittaErrore nel salvare Senza nome 1: il file non esiste.

PRemendo Ok appare una nuova finestra di dialogo con scritto: Errore nel salvare il documento Senza nome 1: Errore generale. Errore di I/O

Dando ancora ok l'applicazioni si blocca e non resta altro da fare che killarla

Se invece si prova ad aprire, modificare e salvare un file esistente (Sempre su sftp) il programma non presenta alcun messaggio d'errore ma le modifiche fatte  non vengono salvate

LAnciando libreoffice da terminale con il comando libreoffice --calc e provando a salvae su un nuovo file, da terminale si può leggere due volte: (soffice:435): Gtk-WARNING **:Operazione non supportata dal backend.

Architettura amd64

app-office/libreoffice-bin-3.6.4.3  USE="cups gnome java (-aqua) -debug* -kde"

Ho letto in giro di vari problemi anche vecchi relativi al salvataggio su rete anche con condivisioni samba

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.7-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.7-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8150_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 14 Jan 2013 14:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.7, 4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo rainyday x-portage x-miei_ebuilds

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/spool/munin-async/.ssh"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/rainyday /usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/miei_ebuilds"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnowprefetch X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr auto-hinter avahi avx berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdio cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dirac dmx dri dts dvb dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif faac fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hdri iconv ipv6 jack java jbig jpeg jpg lame lcms ldap libnotify mac mad matroska midi mms mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpd mpeg mudflap multilib musepack nas nautilus ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline rtmp samba scanner schroedinger sdl session socialweb speex spell sse sse2 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg taglib tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vdpau vorbis vpx wavpack wxwidgets x264 xcb xinerama xml xnets xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DVB_CARDS="tda10045 tda10046" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64 cris i386 arm" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="arm cris i386" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHONLast edited by albocalbo on Sun Jan 20, 2013 7:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Onip

hai provato a salvare sulla "directory locale" creata da gvfs ?

di solito è in ~/.gvfs/<nome_della_risorsa_condivisa>.

In quel modo a libreoffice sembrerà di scrivere sul fs locale mentre gnome (o chi per lui) si occuperà di scrivere sul device remoto.

----------

## albocalbo

Ciao Onip,

allora ho provato con sshfs e tutto funziona correttamente. 

gvfs invece non riesco proprio a farlo partire. ho installato

gnome-base/gvfs-1.12.3  USE="avahi bluetooth cdda gdu gnome-keyring gphoto2 http samba udev -afp -archive -bluray -doc -fuse -ios (-udisks)"

e

gnome-base/gnome-2.32.1-r2:2.0  USE="cdr cups dvdr ldap policykit -accessibility -mono" 

ma se da nautilus accedo ad una risorsa condivisa (diciamo samba) non trovo .gvfs nella mia home (addirittura cercata con find /home -type d -name .gvfs)

l'unica cosa che ho trovato è stata ./alberto/.local/share/gvfs-metadata/ con tutti i log delle vecchie connessioni e altri file binari

Devo continuare ad insistere nella direzione di gvfs? Potrebbe essere quello il mio problema ed il problema che incontra libreoffice?

grazie, Alberto

----------

## Onip

parlavi di nautilus e ho creduto utilizzassi tutto gnome. se sshfs per te è sufficiente tieni quello.

da me gvfs entra in gioco quando da nautilus (control+L) accedo ad un url di rete di quelli supportati, tipo sftp://user@mypc o smb://server/share

può essere che ci siano degli automatismi sotto che richiedano certe strutture e servizi di gnome attivi, non ne ho idea.

----------

## albocalbo

Ciao,

Si utilizzo tutto gnome il mount fatto a manina con sshfs era solo un workaround.

Ho scoperto che il problema è proprio dovuto a gvfs che non mi parte correttamente:

ps -ef | grep gvfs

alberto   2897     1  0 19:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/libexec/gvfsd

alberto   2931     1  0 19:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/libexec/gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor

alberto   2941     1  0 19:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/libexec/gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor

alberto   3053     1  0 19:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/libexec/gvfsd-trash --spawner :1.11 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/0

alberto   3066     1  0 19:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/libexec/gvfsd-burn --spawner :1.11 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/1

alberto   3105     1  0 19:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/libexec/gvfsd-metadata

alberto   3619     1  0 19:56 ?        00:00:00 /usr/libexec/gvfsd-computer --spawner :1.11 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/3

cioè manca (l'ho scoperto confrontando con un'altra macchina)

/usr/libexec//gvfs-fuse-daemon -f /home/alberto/.gvfs

Dopo aver aggiunto lo useflag fuse a gvfs: 

nome-base/gvfs gdu archive fuse

e dopo aver riavviato il sistema il processo si è avviato automaticamente.

Adesso Libreoffice salva correttamente sullo stesso nome del file ma se si prova a crearne uno nuovo salvando con "save as"  e scegliendo un nome nuovo il problema resta:

Finestra: Errore nel salvare il documento "nome doc". Il file non esiste

premendo oksi ottiene un'altra finestra che alla scritta precedente aggiunge

errore generale errore di IO

e libreoffice si pianta

non trovo nessun messaggio relativo nei files di log

----------

